# Any way to set the network device name?



## mikeluce (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got 5 HD DVRs all networked and merrily sharing recordings between them, so you think I'd be happy, right? I am, but I've got one question (or maybe feature request?):

How do we set the network device name for the DVR? We can set friendly names for dtv.com and the playlists, but when I look at the attached devices on my network (image attached), all I get is <unknown> for the DVRs.

Am I missing something, or is this a feature request?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I get the receiver model number and RID on my DHCP Client Table.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

mikeluce said:


> I've got 5 HD DVRs all networked and merrily sharing recordings between them, so you think I'd be happy, right? I am, but I've got one question (or maybe feature request?):
> 
> How do we set the network device name for the DVR? We can set friendly names for dtv.com and the playlists, but when I look at the attached devices on my network (image attached), all I get is <unknown> for the DVRs.
> 
> Am I missing something, or is this a feature request?


Is this on your router? My router shows my STB's as DirecTV something or other...


----------



## mikeluce (Apr 10, 2008)

mobandit said:


> Is this on your router? My router shows my STB's as DirecTV something or other...


Could be... dunno.

I'm running a Netgear WPN824N. The Attached Devices page shows what is in the image above, and the not-very-helpful help text says:

"This page shows the IP Address, Device Name and MAC (Media Access Control) Address for each computer attached to the router."

And true enough, I get all three for my HP printer, Laptop, Kitchen PC, AppleTV, and home automation controller. Just the DTV boxes (and my dumb WAP) show <unknown>.

So, it could be my router, but I guess I'm clarifying my feature request. Since I've got 5 of them, I'd like to be able to differentiate, so it would be nice if they used one of the friendly names for the device name so I can tell them apart.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mikeluce said:


> Could be... dunno.
> 
> I'm running a Netgear WPN824N. The Attached Devices page shows what is in the image above, and the not-very-helpful help text says:
> 
> ...


Like I said, my router shows the model and RID for each receiver. I am using a Linksys WRT610N.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

This is a router function...not a DirecTV function. Update your router...then you'll see what you want.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's exactly what my Linksys shows me:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

That would be in your router setup.

_Setup Manual_

There are two setups - Smart & Manual.

My guess, 'Smart' comeback with unkn and 'Manual' should let you name the unkn.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Your router needs to support DHCP client IDs. There's probably two or three different ways that routers can ferret out that info (Windows file sharing name, DHCP Client ID, etc). On my Airport Extreme, I get the model name and part of the RID


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JosephB said:


> Your router needs to support DHCP client IDs. There's probably two or three different ways that routers can ferret out that info (Windows file sharing name, DHCP Client ID, etc). On my Airport Extreme, I get the model name and part of the RID


Look at all those MAC addresses to hack. :eek2: :nono:


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Look at all those MAC addresses to hack. :eek2: :nono:


yeah, but I was impressed someone on their home network was using 24 bit blocking. Must be afraid of running out of IP addresses?


----------



## mikeluce (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for everyone proving my point - there is no way to name the device. My router isn't picking it up for some reason, but everyone else's info confirms that it is generic DTV info that is getting sent. 

I'd still like my feature request...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mikeluce said:


> Thanks for everyone proving my point - there is no way to name the device. My router isn't picking it up for some reason, but everyone else's info confirms that it is generic DTV info that is getting sent.
> 
> I'd still like my feature request...


You'll need to request it with your router's manufacturer, not with DIRECTV.


----------



## mikeluce (Apr 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> You'll need to request it with your router's manufacturer, not with DIRECTV.


I must be speaking French? 

The specific request is for the DVR to push through a user-defined string, not just the DTV info/ID. That way a friendly "Living Room," "Bedroom," etc can come through, not just the model and serial number. That name could come from the existing playlist names, the DTV.com names, or a new user-defined string in the network setup.

(Yes, I know my router is currently not getting the generic name, but this request is a step past that.)


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mikeluce said:


> I must be speaking French?
> 
> The specific request is for the DVR to push through a user-defined string, not just the DTV info/ID. That way a friendly "Living Room," "Bedroom," etc can come through, not just the model and serial number. That name could come from the existing playlist names, the DTV.com names, or a new user-defined string in the network setup.
> 
> (Yes, I know my router is currently not getting the generic name, but this request is a step past that.)


Not French, just not the clearest English. 

I gotcha now. That would be an interesting feature...if it's possible.

EDIT: You were clear, I just can't read. :lol: I missed this part:



> So, it could be my router, but I guess I'm clarifying my feature request. Since I've got 5 of them, I'd like to be able to differentiate, so it would be nice if they used one of the friendly names for the device name so I can tell them apart.


----------



## mikeluce (Apr 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> That would be an interesting feature...if it's possible.


It is definitely possible - DTV is already sending a variable string with the device IDs. Is it worth their effort? Probably not...


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Look at all those MAC addresses to hack. :eek2: :nono:


I hope you're joking.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JosephB said:


> I hope you're joking.


While I wouldn't even know how to hack a MAC address, I wasn't joking and several here have said not to post them.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> While I wouldn't even know how to hack a MAC address, I wasn't joking and several here have said not to post them.


the hardware MAC address is not secret. to be able to do anything with it, you'd need to be on the same local network, and if you were on the same local network you'd be able to grab the MAC address with zero effort. you don't "hack" a MAC address anyway, you'd hack the device it's associated with. And, since everything on that list except for my laptop and iPhone will never leave my house and are behind a router, I'm not particularly concerned that the addresses are out there.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

On a similar note, my PS3 sees my 3 DVR's as HR20 PLAYLIST. I have 2 HR20's and one HR24.


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

ciurca said:


> yeah, but I was impressed someone on their home network was using 24 bit blocking. Must be afraid of running out of IP addresses?


I assume you mean the address out of 10.0.0.0/8?

They're all defined for private use in RFC1918 -- 10.0.0.0/8, 172.16.0.0/12, and 192.168.0.0/16. Most home gear is configured for 192.168.0.0/16 ranges by default to avoid potential address conflicts for VPN users attaching back into corporate environments (that tend to use 10.0.0.0/8 space), particularly if split tunneling is allowed in the VPN config.

Regardless, posting MAC addresses is only a concern when it comes to things like cable modems where your service account is actually tied to the MAC address of the device. Otherwise MAC addresses are only locally significant, there is nothing that anyone could do with that information.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Like I said, my router shows the model and RID for each receiver. I am using a Linksys WRT610N.


Not to be nit-picking here but doesn't your router show the D* model and part of the MAC address and not the ID#. I ask because I've been trying to find the MAC addresses for my receivers and can only find them in the router by matching to IP addresses. I would love to able to name/label my boxes so it shows up in the routers client list and in the file sharing section of WMP11. Maybe the location names used for MRV.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

drpjr said:


> Not to be nit-picking here but doesn't your router show the D* model and part of the MAC address and not the ID#.


Yup, that is correct. I realized after I posted but never went back and corrected it.


----------



## Ranger Home (Dec 28, 2010)

Did I miss the answer? My DVR's show up in my router under attached devices. Can I change the name somewhere, somehow so its more clear? Example: Living Room DVR, Poker Room DVR, Game Room DVR, Theater DVR, etc. 

Sorry if I missed the answer but I looked twice. Im blind or it wasnt posted, LOL


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It seems this is a router function.

In my case, I have combination DSL wireless modem 4 port router.

I set static IP addresses for my HR23 and HR24 by using 23 and 24 as the fourth set of numbers in the IP address. This labels them quite well for me.


----------



## Ranger Home (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks JD. I have mulitple 24's so that doesnt label it enough for me. Good idea though. Currently using a similar set up in using birth years for whose DVR it is. Of course I understand it but no one else would, thus wanted to label them with specific device names.

Nice idea though!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

With multiple HR24s you could set the IPs using 124, 224, or 241, 242, 243. You get the idea.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> With multiple HR24s you could set the IPs using 124, 224, or 241, 242, 243. You get the idea.


That would work for me.


----------



## bigjoelee (Aug 19, 2008)

1. Well I did not see this thread when it got started in June, and for the first part of the thread the unknown in the the device name for the attached devices is the way the ARP protocol that works with DHCP. It may also be the way netgear does it because I have worked with them on a similar issue with my WNDR3700. the short is if the router is shut down and recievers rebooted then router turns on it shows up right, if the router is then rebooted it goes to unknown. This is because the HR24's are NOT requesting a new IP address, just using one they got before and so the router just knows they are there, but not getting all their info again.

2. As for renaming your device, I do not think DTV has this functionality implemented. Would be nice if it used the name you name it though. What you can do is in most routers that support DHCP reservation or static ip addresses they usually let you specify a name, while atleast for my netgear router they don't always show it under the attached devices a quick look at the reservation list will let you know which DVR is which.

I hope this helps
Joseph


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You can certainly name your DVRs with the menu item in DirecTV's set up. 
They'll be used in whole home recording options, and show in the List as to which box it's on with DECA installed. 

Dunno 'bout the router thing; it's been so long since I set up my Linksys that I've misplaced the URL to look into it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Dunno 'bout the router thing; it's been so long since I set up my Linksys that I've misplaced the URL to look into it.


Try typing the IP address into your browser


----------

